# Compiz-Fusion hakt bei Größenänderung

## Kwirl

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mal wieder einen Thread zum Thema Compiz aufmachen. Ich habe mich bereits durch das Forum gehangelt und habe jetzt endlich alles am laufen. 

Mein Setup:

- ATI Radeon X1400

- fglrx-Treiber

- AIGLX

- Compiz-Fusion

- Emerlad

Leider gibt es jetzt nur noch zwei kleinere Probleme. Wenn ich die Fenstergröße ändern will, dauert es immer ca. 2 sec. bis überhaupt etwas angezeigt wird. Der Screen ist für diese Zeit komplett blockiert. Ein flüssiges Arbeiten ist damit leider nicht möglich. Ähnliches tritt auf, wenn ich ein minimiertes Fenster wieder nach vorne hole. Auch hier ist eine spürbare Verzögerung drin.

Die zweite Sache betrifft 3D-Programme. Z.B. flackert bei Spielen oder beim Bildschirmschoner der Desktop durch. Ziemlich nervig. Also falls jemand ähnliche Probleme hat oder sogar eine Lösung, bitte melden !!!   :Very Happy: 

Danke schonmal!

Guido

----------

## DarKRaveR

Bei mir erzeugt ein Window-Resize auf einer ATI KArte einen coredump - ich denke, Du kannst froh sein, daß es überhaupt funktioniert   :Very Happy:  .

Was das flackern anbelangt - Ich hatte auf der compiz Seite im Forum etwas zu dem Punkt gelesen, da war ein Post bezüglich ATI und diversen X Optionen - Vielleicht wirds Du da fündig...

----------

## ChrisJumper

Nabend Kwirl,

also ich hab mit dem vergrößern/verkleinern von Fenstern auch so meine Probleme. Aber diese Funktion verwende ich nicht so oft. Also sie tritt auch eher auf wenn ich die Ecken mit der Maus ziehen will. Beim Vollbild-Klicken funktioniert es ohne Probleme (Das "große Fenster neben dem X", je nachdem wie dein Aktueller Windows Frame ausschaut. Aber ich denke du weißt wie ich es meine.)  Seit dem ich das ein wenig anders handhabe, gibt es diesbezüglich kaum Probleme.

Min und Maximieren: Richte Compize-Fusion z.B. so ein das du nur bestimmte Effekte beim Mini- oder Maximieren benutzen willst und nicht "Zufällig alle" oder so. Wenn du letztlich nur 2 oder 3 Effekte generell benutzt schaut es schick aus und das Arbeiten geht etwas flüssiger. Mache Effekte nerven mich einfach.. daher hab ich sie Deaktiviert. Wie den Zauberlampen-Effekt bei Menüs...

Zu den Spielen. Ich hab mir für die sowieso Fluxbox installiert und starte Spiele von dort ohne Compize aktiviert zu haben. Da bleibt dann sehr viel Speicherplatz übrig für das Spiel selber und alles ist etwas schneller/flüssiger :)

Viel Erfolg

----------

## DarKRaveR

So, ich habe die URL nochmal rausgekramt:

http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=6794

Leider tut es auf meiner x1400 überhaupt nicht mit vergrößern/verkleinern, minimieren/maximieren läuft ohne Probleme, auch alle andere Effekte scheinen soweit so gut zu laufen ....

----------

## Kwirl

Danke für eure Hilfe  :Exclamation: 

Ich habe mir den Thread mal durchgelesen und einige Anpassungen gemacht. Es scheint etwas besser geworden zu sein, aber flüssig ist es noch lange nicht. Ich denke mal mir bleibt z.Zt. noch nichts anderes übrig als einfach auf compiz zu verzichten. Scheinbar ist es sehr schwierig diese Software auf einfache Weise und vor allem stabil zu installieren. Ich hatte es vor einem Jahr schonmal am laufen. Damals allerdings auf einem nvidia-system. Lief sehr gut, frierte leider ab und zu ein und war daher auch nicht wirklich nutzbar... Ich dachte es hätte sich inzwischen mal was verbessert.

Naja, warte ich halt nochmal was   :Very Happy: 

Guido

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Ich dachte es hätte sich inzwischen mal was verbessert. 

 

Das Problem liegt nicht bei compiz-fusion. Der läuft mittlerweile eigentlich absolut stabil und ist durchaus sehr gut für den täglichen Gebrauch geeignet.

Das Problem sind eher die miserablen ATI-Treiber.

----------

## Kwirl

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Das Problem liegt nicht bei compiz-fusion. ...
> 
> Das Problem sind eher die miserablen ATI-Treiber.

 

Jau, oder so. Compiz-Fusion macht mir eigentlich auch schon einen sehr guten Eindruck. Daher denke ich auch das es eher am ATI-Treiber liegt. Aber so genau kann man das glaub ich gar nicht sagen. Hatte mich da etwas schlecht ausgedrückt. Ich meinte halt das gesamte Software-Paket welches man braucht, damit es läuft. Am liebsten würde ich wieder auf nvidia wechseln. Hab hier aber leider ein Laptop   :Confused: 

Naja, wünsche euch ne schöne Woche!

Guido

----------

